# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Arvanitët

## Eni

Ne Athine, ne tetor u zhvillua prezantimi i nje libri te ri mbi Arvanitasit, *Antologjia e Kengeve Arvanitase*




> Mbas 17 vjet studimesh, kerkimesh dhe udhetimesh neper trevat e Epirit, te Follorines, te Konices, te Thraqise, te Korinthit, te Atikes dhe Viotise, ku banojne arberoret (arvanitet) dhe kendohet kenga e tyre ne Greqi, shkrimtari muzikant dhe kengetar Thanasi Moraiti na sjell nje Antologji me vlera te medha shkencore dhe historike, gjuhesore dhe muzikore qe permban mbi 140 materiale muzikore te shkruara me tekste te transkriptuara ne greqisht dhe perkthyer ne shqip.


Ne kete prezantim ka folur dhe politikani grek Teodor Pangallos, i cili nder te tjera ka thene se,




> Per ne qe u lindem ne shtepi ku gjyshja jone fliste arvanitika, kete gjuhe qe nuk eshte sic degjojme te thone ca karafila, greqisht me ca fjale te tjera, por eshte shqip, shqipja e paster e shek.14 kete na e vertetojne edhe emigrantet e sotem shqiptare qe ndodhen ne Mesologjia dhe na thone; Ju flisni shqipen e vjeter. Dhe, kjo eshte shume e logjikshme nga pikepamja gjuhesore, pasi gjuha e shqiptareve qe u vendosen ketu ne shek.14, pane gjuhen e tyre te evoluoje ne greqishten dhe ajo qe erdhi deri ne ditet tona, ishte idioma e vjeter e shqipes.
> Per ne, humbja e gjuhes arvanitase eshte si te kemi humbur atdheun, sepse permban nje kulture te cilen jo ne kushtet e nje shtypje, sepse arvanitasit nuk mund ti shtypte kush ne Greqi, ata udhehiqnin Greqine, ishin gjenerale, kryeministra, presidente dhe pronare te kryeqytetit, por vete ata e gelltiten te shkuaren e tyre sepse ne menyre fanatike qene bindur se ishin greke, dhe me ndihmen edhe te mesuesve arriten ta zhdukin gjuhen arvanitase, te cilen askush nuk e flet sot, te pakten nga mosha ime e poshte. Tani, lavdi Zotit, na kane mbetur ende ca gjysher e gjyshe qe e flasin.
> Mirepo eshte gjynah qe kjo gjuhe te humbase dhe besoj se puna qe ka bere Thanasis Moraiti ndihmon qe te mos jete arvanitja nje atdhe i humbur. Duhet te dalin ne drite, gjuha, kultura, zakonet, doket sepse perndryshe, po mbeti ne erresire do te jete vertete nje atdhe i humbur".
> Mos kujtoni se mund te zhdukni arvanitet. Greqi pa arvanite, arvanite pa Greqi nuk behet thonte Aristidh Kolia.



Duke patur parasysh se kohet e fundit eshte botuar gjithashtu dhe ne Tirane, perkthimi i librit te studiuesit arvanitas, Aristidh Kolia, *" Arvanitasit"*, cfare me intereson nga e gjithe kjo teme, eshte thjesht te zhvillojme nje diskutim mbi historine e popullates shqiptare ne Greqi te njohur si arvanitase dhe zakonet, gjuhen, historine e tyre.

Ose, ose dhe thjesht, cfare mendoni pasi keni lexuar deklarimet e Pangallosit?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Eni të lumtë!
Unë jam në kërkim të ndonjë fjalori të kësaj gjuhe sepse e di që është shumë e rëndësishme për kulturën tonë. Gjuha etruske me atë arvanitase janë shumë të përafërta me njëra tjetrën, dhe kjo ka filluar të vërtetohet nga vet studiuesit e etruskisë. Por megjithatë unë shpresoj me gjithë zemër që arvanitasit të mos shuhen, dhe që ne të çlirojmë edhe popullsinë Çame nga thundra e të padrejtëve. Shpresoj se s'di ç'të bëj tjetër!
Shumë Urime Eni!
drini.

----------


## Eni

Pershendetje Drini, po sjell dicka mbi etrusket e ilirishten.

*

Deshifrimi i gjuhës së lashtë etruske dëshmon se Etruskët ishin Ilirë*

nga -_ Arjeta Thëllënza_ 


Me një analizim të artefakteve etruske mund të vërehet se gjuha aq misterioze etruske në të vërtetë nuk ka kurrfarë misteri në vete dhe është shumë lehtë të deshifrohet. Qartë mund të vërehet se fjalët e shkruara etruske në të vërtetë janë pothuajse 100% të njëjta me fjalët e sotme shqipe! Ajo që bie në sy është: pse qindëra shkencëtarë deri tani nuk e kanë vërejtur këtë, apo nuk kanë dashur ta vërejnë? 
Ekzistojnë deri tani shumë vepra dhe studime shkencore të cilat kanë tentuar, por njëanshëm, që këtë gjuhë ta shpallin për greke, madje edhe sllave, mirëpo siç mund të shihni edhe ju vetë nga këta shembuj, është fare e qartë se bëhet fjalë për gjuhën ilire gjegjësisht shqipe, me pothuajse vetëm disa variacjone në disa fjalë, por shumica janë madje plotësisht të njëjta me fjalët shqipe që edhe sot janë në përdorje! (shih p.sh. fjalën "mendja" ). 

Siç e dinë ndoshta shumica, besohej se etruskët ishin popull i vjetër që krysisht jetoi në trojet e Italisë së sotme dhe përreth. Shpjegimet klasike të deritashme kanë qenë të mbështjellur me një perde të misterit, dhe është thënë se ata janë zhdukur dhe kanë lënë pas veti vetëm artefakte arkeologjike me domethënie të çuditshme. 

Teorisë se ata mund të jenë në të vërtetë ilirë, shkenca klasike praktikisht nuk i ka lënë mundësi të ekzistojë, kjo edhe më shumë nga ana e armiqëve të shqiptarëve. Ka pasë raste që studjuesit e pavarur janë bërë objekt i përqeshjes me thënje si "po, ata tash thonë ndoshta se edhe banorët e Antlantidës kanë qenë ilirë", e kështu me radhë. Është fakt se shumë arritje historike dhe vepra artistike, si dhe shkencore, në të vërtetë u takojnë ilirëve/shqiptarëve, mirëpo fatkeqësisht, kjo në shumicën e rasteve i është përshkruar të tjerëve, kështu që sot kemi "antikën greke", "filozofët grek", "zotat grek në Olimp", emrat e të cilëve, për habi, nuk kanë kurrfarë domethënie greke por shqipe - hyjnesha Afrodita (Afërdita), Zeusi (Zoti) , Hera (Era) , etj. 

Do t'i tregojmë edhe disa pjesë nga punimet e vjetra etruske, meqë fatkeqësisht pothuajse asnjë nga muzeumet dhe institutet shkencore, të cilat kanë artefakte etruske, nuk shprehet i gatshëm t'i japë këto në analizim, prandaj shumica e skemave këtu është marrë nga librat e ndryshëm mbi etruskët.

----------


## Eni

Ky është *Disku i Phaestos* nga viti 1700 p.e.r. dhe është shumë i njohur për shkak të stilistikës së figurave. Disa madje i kanë dhënë atij edhe vlerë aritmetike si një dëshmi e kulturës së lartë minoite (Kretë ) .

Disku përbëhet nga 52 simbole si dhe 3 të posaçme që paraqesin "apostrofime" që do të thotë secili i përgjigjet një fjale bazë. 

Në këtë figurë shohim anën B të diskut. Në anën A gjindet një poemë me aspekte intenzive seksuale, prandaj mendojmë se njerëzit kanë mësuar leximin në kohën e pubertetit, kur temat seksuale gjejnë interesim të madh. Është zbuluar edhe lidhja në mes secilit simbol dhe fonemëve - shikoni disa shembuj më poshtë:

Simboli i një femre të trashë (*AI*TURA) përdoret për "*AI*". (krahaso "enjtura" )
Simboli i kërcyesit (*KI*TSI) përdoret për "*KI*". (krahaso "kce", "kërce" ) 
Simboli i shkallës (*SI*KALA) përdoret për "*SI*". (krahaso "shkalla" ) 
Simboli i thëllënzës (*TH*LINTZA) përdoret për "*TH*" (no comment!) 
Simboli i lëkurës (*NE*KURA ) përdoret për "*NE*"  (no comment)

----------


## Eni

Kjo është pamja e një pllake nga Magliano, Itali.

----------


## Eni

Më poshtë shifni disa fragmente që i kemi ndarë për t'i deshifruar: 

Qartë mund të vëreni fjalinë MADI NY MENDYA,e që përbëhet nga fjalet MADI = madh, i madh; NY = në; MENDYA = mendja 

Pas fjalëve "madi ny mendya" vinë fjalët "hija e panjohur", prandaj mund të jetë që bëhet fjalë për Zotin (I Madh në Mendje - hije e panjohur).

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të lumtë Eni!
Unë tani jam duke lexuar librin "Etruscans begin to Speak", nga Zacharie Mayani dhe është me të vërtetë shumë interesant! Është gjithsej 460 faqe, dhe unë jam akoma në fillim të librit. Zacharie është i pari studjues i cili ka bërë vërtetimet e para që analogjisë iliro-etruske. Ai është për tu vlersuar për çka ka harritur, dhe librin e tij e rekomandoj fuqishëm që të lexohet sepse përmban informacione shumë të pasura dhe të dëndura. 
Po bashkangjisë fjalorin etrusk-shqip-anglisht që të shihni ngjashmërinë gjuhësore.
Nderime
drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Hyrja

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 1

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 2

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 3

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 4

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 5

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 6

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 7

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 8

----------


## drini_në_TR

faqe 9

----------


## drini_në_TR

Duke parashtruar këtë fjalor etrusk-shqip-anglish dola paksa jashtë nga tema e Arvanitasve, dhe kërkoj pak ndjes për këtë. Por gjuha Arvanitasve është e folura më përafërt e gjuhës shqipe me atë Etruske, dhe në saj të kësaj mendova se do të ishte interesant parashtrimi i këtij fjalori të shkurtër.
Nderime dhe Gjithë të Mirat
drini.

----------


## dodoni

Pershendetje Eni, dhe urime per sjelljen e ketyre artikujve, poashtu juve Drini, pershendetje. 
Une poashtu kam lexuar nje liber te nje arbereshi tjeter te quajtur Gjyzepe Katapano, edhe ai i ka bere nje studim shume te mirefillte shkrimeve etruske, dhe poashtu kam lexuar para disa viteve ne Prishtine disa shkrime te botuar ne nje fejton te nje gazete prishtinase, te marra nga libri i arbereshit Zahari Majani, dhe tani sapo kam porositur librin e tij ne anglisht. 
Per arvanitasit eshte shume interesant nje gje, po e cek tani Kolen ketu nga libri i tij "Arvanitasit dhe prejardhja e grekeve" 
Nevojitet pra: 
-Dije. Helenet e Greqise, Shqiperise, Italise Qendrore dhe Azise se Vogel, te mesojne te verteten historike, se jane pjese te kombit helen., por ne shtete te ndryshme ndaj te cilave kane per detyre tua njohin ekzistencen. 
-Duhet te kuptojme nevojen e respektit te ekzistences shteterore te Shqiperise dhe Greqise. Cdo perpjekje e rivendikimit te territoreve si ndaj njeres ashtu edhe ndaj tjetres eshte e pakuptimte dhe e demshme per kombin. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te hame nga mishi yne. 
-Nuk ekzistojne pakica greke ne Shqiperi, ashtu sic nuk ekzistojne pakica shqiptare ne Greqi, sepse nuk ka kuptim ekzistenca e dy kombesive te grekeve dhe shqiptareve, por vetem ekzistenca e dy shtetve njekombeshe. 
-Kombi i plote helen u nda ne dy shtete me kritere ekskluzivisht fetare. Gjuha nuk ishte kriter dallues sepse ne Greqine kryengritese dhe parakryengritese gjuha e popullit ishte ajo arberishte. Greqishtja nuk quhej me kete emer por "sklirishte" pra gjuhe e pedanteve , katharevuse. 
Faqe 556. 
Eshte per tu cuditur, ky fakt ne lidhje me arvanitasit, ata thone se ne jemi i njejti komb, e keshtu del se ne jemi i njejti komb gjithashtu edhe me italianet. 
Sa per ate qe thote Kola se nuk ishte kriter dallues gjuha , por feja ne krijimin e dy shteteve, nuk qendron sepse nuk ka qene feja ajo qe ka ndare arvanitasit me shqiptaret (sepse sic e dijme shqiptare kemi te te gjitha feve edhe sot e edhe atehere), kurse gjuha po sepse poqese arvanitasit do te benin shqipen e tyre dhe tonen gjuhe zyrtare te gjithe shqiptaret do ju bashkoheshin atehere por edhe tani, dhe do te benim nje shtet, por ketu eshte puna se ata morren nje gjuhe te krijuar po nga arvanitasit ( sic e thote edhe vet Kola) dhe shume nga ta braktisen gjuhen e te pareve te tyre.  Ketu edhe qendron problemi i tyre. 
Mirepo pamvaresiht kesaj, neve duhet tu bejme presion qeverive shqiptare e greke, por edhe atyre nderkombetare nepermjet shkrimeve, botimeve e pse jo edhe me protesta ne gjithe boten, qe te hapen shkollat shqipe per te gjithe Camet ( camet jane nje kapitull me vete, nga ceshtja e arvanitasve), kthimi i cameve te shperngulur, si dhe hapja e shkollave per gjithe shqiptaret tjere (arvanitasit qe kane shpetuar gjuhen dhe ende flasin gjuhen e tyre). 
Une mendoj se per momentin kjo eshte e tera qe ne mund te bejme, e me vone patjeter qe Cameria do ti bashkangjitet Shqiperise dhe ate ne nje te ardhme jo te larget. 
Pershendetje 
Shume nderime 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar.

----------


## dodoni

HEROI I SHQETËSIMEVE ATDHETARE E KULTURORE
(MARKO BOÇARI 1790-1823) 
Hartuesi i fjalorit të parë dy gjuhësh Greqisht-Shqip

Ngrehu Marko trimëria
ngrehu të thërret Greqia 
të vijë Marko Shqipëria!

Më i lavdishmi i farës suliote të Boçarëve, Marko Boçari lindi në Sul të Janinës më 1790 në një familje të dëgjuar që kishin dalë shumë burra trima si Kiço Boçari, Kosta, Dhimitri, Jorgji dhe kapedani i madh i revolucionit të 1821, Noti Boçari. 
Marko Boçari përveç bëmave të tij trimërore dhe burrërore dhe bukurisë, na la trashëgim edhe një vepër. Është fjala për të famshim Fjalori dy gjuhësh greko-shqip.
Babai i Markos, Kiço Gj. Boçari u martua tre herë dhe kishte 18 fëmijë, pesë prej tyre i vdiqën të vegjël. Nga martesa e parë me Krisulla Papazotin kishte Janin, Lena, Maria, Anastasin dhe Markon. 
Kiço Gj. Boçari u vra më 1813, në Artë nga Gjoko Bakola. Në vitet e kryengritjes së 1821, Marko Boçari i dha duart dhe u përqafua për të mirën e përbashkët me Gjoko Bakola duke i falur gjakun e babait.
Sipas të dhënave banorët e parë që u ngulën në Sul ishin ushtarët e Skënderbeut.
Mbas vdekjes së Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeg, rreth 200 luftëtarë arvanitë(shqiptarë) me familjet e tyre, si fisi Boçari, Xhavelasit etj, formuan krahinën e Sulit dhe luftonin kundra turqëve për lirinë e gjuhës dhe të drejtën fetare. 
Më vonë Suli u zgjerua si krahinë dhe u popullua nga shqiptar ortodoksë çamër, që për ti shpëtuar skllavërisë osmane turke, u shpërngulën nga fshatrat e tyre të Çamërisë rreth viteve 1500 dhe u vendosën në Sul të Janinës, që krijuan fshatra të rinjë me emra shqiptar. Që suliotët janë çamër këtë na e deklaron anglezi V.M. Lik Suliotët janë një farë e Çamërisë, njëra prej katër degëve të Shqipërisë. 
Ndërsa studiuesi Ciapolini shkruan- Suliotët nuk dinin fare greqisht, gjuha që ata përdornin është, shqipja e dialektit të Çamërisë.
Një pjesë e popullatës së Sulit pasi u nënshtruan Ali Pash Tepelenës u dërguan për dënim në ishullin e Korfuzit dhe ishujt e tjerë për rreth.
Ndërsa mbas vdekjes së Ali Pash Tepelenës shumica e popullatës së krahinës së Sulit për ti shpëtuar vrasjeve nga turqit e Sulltanit, morrën drejtimin për në malin e Shenjtë të Tomorrit duke u vendosur afër qytetit të sotëm të Gramshit dhe formuan krahinën e Sulovës me fshatrat, Shën Mëri, Shën Mitri, Dardhzezë, Sulki, Dushkë, Kushov, Janç, Tunjë etj. 
Sulioti Marko Boçari nuk ishte vetëm një nga heronjtë shqiptarë më i rrëndësishëm të revolucionit grek të 1821, i njohur për aftësitë ushtarake dhe guximin e tij, por edhe për dëshirën e madhe për shkrimin dhe edukimin.
Markoja bashkë me Odise Andruçon dhe Gjeorgjio Karaiskaqin u edukuan në oborrin e Ali Pash Tepelenës në artin ushtarak, politik dhe zgjuarsisë.
Markoja ndihmoi Ali Pash Tepelenën në rrethimin e Janinës prej turqëve të Sulltanit dhe mandej, pas rënies së Ali Pashait, vazhdoi betejat e tij në Rumeli me qendër Mesollogjin.
Ëndrra e Markos ishte që të edukonte suliotët shqiptar që të dilnin nga gjëndja e luftëtarit të pamësuar që luftonte pandërprerë, pa një ardhëme, të jetojë paqësisht në një shoqëri të lirë e të drejtë. Markoja ndërkohë shqetësohej se mos edukimi mësimor çon në humbjen e disa tipareve të njohura cilësore që e bënin arvanitasin suliot një figurë popullore të veçantë, që edhe brenda mos shkollimit, varfërisë dhe kushteve më të vështira të jetesës, ngjallte adhurim. 
Dua të shkollohesh, i shkruante në letër, djalit të tij Dhimitrit, që gjendej në Ankona të Italisë, por veç kësaj dua të brumosesh me traditat suljote, të mbetesh përherë suljot siç ka mbetur tata i yt. 
Në atë perjudhë të ndryshimeve të shënuara në Ballkan dhe në Europë, dukej qartë se virtyti liridashës dhe shpata arvanite nuk ishin të mjaftueshme që të arrihej një jetë më e mirë, një shoqëri më e bukur. Nevojitej edukimi dhe arsimi i popullit dhe kjo nevojë kishte krijuar ankth tek arvanitasit e pasrevolucionit të 1821, që parapëlqenin të shisnin çdo lloj pasurie, me qëllim të mësojë fëmija i tyre.
Dhe sigurisht, në atë perjudhë kur thoshim shkrim e këndim kuptonim gjuhën e re greke që flitej kryesisht në qytetet e Greqis së sotme.
Por është fakt, se arvanitët përbuznin mënyrën e jetesës të shoqërive të tjera, plogështinë, pabesinë, fjalët e shumta, frymën e nënshtrimit, paftyrsinë etj. 
Karakteri i arvanitas është që ai të jetë kudo i pari, të tregojë përpara të gjithëve krylartësinë, trimërinë dhe mosnënshtrimin.
Dhe arvanitët e dëshironin edukimin arsimor, por pa rrezikun e tjetërsimit dhe bjerjes së vlerave tradicionale vetjake e të bashkësisë. Kësaj ia kishte frikën dhe këtë i theksonte djalit të vet Marko Boçari.
Kur gjendej i internuar në Korfuz, Markoja mësoi greqishten dhe bëri të famëshmin Fjalorin dygjuhësh të greqishtes popullore dhe arvanites së thjesht 1809 që e shkruajti Markoja vetë me ndihmën e babait të tij Kiço Boçari (1754-1813), xhaxhait Noti Boçari (1759-1841) dhe vjerrit të tij Kristaq Kallogjeri nga Preveza. 
Ky fjalor ishte përfundimi i nxitjes së konsullit francez Pukëvili, siç pretendonte francezi vet, përpjekje të mësojnë suljotët shqiptar greqishtë dhe të merren vesh me grekërit.
Si do që të jetë puna, faktë është se kemi të bëjmë me një hero që ka shqetësime kulturore që krijoi një vepër kulturore dhe, si rrjedhim me të drejtë Marko Boçari mundë të quhet si realizuesi i fjalorit të thjeshtë të parë greko-shqip. 
Fjalori Marko Boçarit lindi si pasojë dhe e ngjarjeve që po kalonte Greqia, ku mbas lënjeve të armëve arvanitët duhet ti përshtateshin jetës civile shoqërore, që për ta ishte e vështirë. 
Fjalori ka rrëndësi të veçantë se shpreh shumë elementë të gjuhës shqipe në dialektin e çamërishtes, ky fjalor shërbeu edhe si mjet politik për të afruar shqiptarët me grekërit.
Një tjetër detyrim i lindjes së fjalorit greko-shqip ishte se, tregëtia në zona të gjera të ballkanit bëhej në gjuhën greke. Kështu që lindi nevoja e një fjalori dy gjuhësh me qëllim që arvanitët, pra shqiptarët në një farë mënyre ju detyruar që të mësonin greqisht që po fitonte terren si gjuhë e tregëtisë në ballkan. 
Pasi gjuha shqipe si pasojë e ndjekëjeve të shqiptarëve nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm, u duhej që të jetonin të fshehur me shekuj të tërë në male dhe ishuj të vetmuar largë lidhjeve me popujtë e tjerë.
Kështu gjuha shqipe ngeli një gjuhë e pastër kombëtare, që flitej vetëm nga populli i saj duke ruajtur vjetërsinë dhe pastërtinë gjuhësore, por që nuk u zhvillua në shkrim apo të futeshin fjalë të reja që i përshtateshin zhvillimit shoqëror të kohës apo të njihej nga të huajt e shumtë që vizitonin ballkanin në atë kohë të pushtimit osmano turk.
Dhe heroi Marko Boçari me një vullnet dhe guxim, në moshën 19 vjeçare na solli fjalorin e parë greko-shqip me titull orgjinal Fjalori dy gjuhësh Romaiko-Arbërishtja e thjeshtë që përbëhej nga 111 faqe, 1494 fjalë shqipe, dhe 1701 fjalë greke. Origjinali i këtij fjalori gjendet sot në muzeun Kombëtar të Parisit me kodin Supplement Grec 251 numri 244 të faqes, dhe u dhurua në maj të vitit 1819 nga konsulli Pukëvili.
Konsulli i Përgjithshëm francez në Janinë Pukëvili duke studjuar fjalorin e Marko Boçarit, hartoi një fjalor të vogël frengjisht-shqip, me rreth 440 fjalë dhe origjinali i këtij fjalori gjendet në muzeun Kombëtar të Parisit.
Përpara betejës së madhe në Mesollogji, Markoja mendoi të dërgonte familjen e tij në Ankona të Italisë. Të gjithë suljotët me lotë në sy u ndanë me gratë e tyre pa folur, Markoja në ato çaste prekëse i tha gruas Në orën e lirisë dua të jemi bashkë, por në orën e betejës dua të jem vetëm u ndanë me lotë në sy, ishte takimi i fundit.
Markoja ishte komandant i ushtrisë së Greqisë perrëndimore, kur Qeveria i dërgoi diplomën e komandantit të Përgjithshëm, lindën xhelozitë e kapedanëve të tjerë. Por Markoja këtyre xhelozive i përgjigjej me fisnikëri dhe tolerancë duke u thënë-Kush është i zoti, merr nesër diplomë në betejë Markoja ishte njeri i dashur dhe fjalë pakët. 

Kjo gjuha arbërishte
është gjuhë trimërie
e fliti Admiral Miauli
Boçari dhe gjithë Suli

Më 9 gusht 1823, Marko Boçari u vra duke luftuar kundra ushtrisë së Mustafa Bushatit, shqiptar edhe ky, Pasha i Shkodrës. 
Vdekja Marko Boçarit u bë e njohur në të gjithë Europën, ai i kishte shkruajtur një 
letër Bajronit kur ky ishte rrugës për në Mesollogji. Poeti i madh anglez Lordi Bajron erdhi kur Marko Boçari kishte vdekur, dhe mbajti një fjalim mbi varrin e Markos i veshur me kostumin e njohur kombëta shqiptar ose arvanitas..
Pas pak kohësh turko-egjiptianët u përpoqën ta poshtrojnë varrin e Marko Boçarit, por arvanitët(shqiptarët) myslimanë u sulën kundër tyre dhe i penguan të poshtërojnë varrin e heroit. Ata e morrën trupin e Markos dhe e varrosën me nderim heroik, me një cermoni të thjeshtë.

Labëria kur dëgjoi 
Se u vra Marko fajkoi 
Ra në zi e ra në goj 
Kënga i mbeti në goj

Në vitin 1832, me urdhër të qeverisë së atëherëshme greke, Mamurasi dhe Papakosta bllokuan dhe dogjën shtëpinë e Noti Gj. Boçari dhe të gjitha dokumentat historike të prejardhëjes të fisit të Boçarëve. 
Marko Boçari vdiq, por figura e tij u bë legjendë. 
Shumë historianë grekë na e deklarojnë Marko Boçarin dhe shumë heronjë të tjerë shqiptar të revolucionit të 1821, si grekë dhe jo shqiptar, duke patur parasysh që Markoja dhe të tjerë heronjë të 1821, i përkisnin fesë ortothokse. Është fatkeqësi për atë komb, kur historianët e atij kombi ngatarojnë fenë me racën.
Që Marko Boçari ishte shqiptar dhe bir shqiptari, këtë na e deklaron në vitin 1994, nipi i tij me të njëjtin emër Marko Boçari profesor në Universitetin e Kuinslendit në Australi. Kur reagonte ashpër ndaj deklaratës së një deputeti grek që mohonte kontributin shqiptar në revolucionin e 1821 dhe origjiniën shqiptare të Marko Boçari.
Komentet e mia të me poshtëme kanë të bëjnë me një letër të publikuartë një ministri grek,që ka deklaruarse nuk paska shqiptar në Greqi. Duket qartë se ministri ose nuk ka dijeni çfarë ndodh aktualisht në vendin e tij, ose ka vendosur të injorojë faktet. Është fakt se në Greqika më shumë se një milion shqiptar ortodoks. Prindërit e mi nuk kanë folur kurrë greqisht me mua,por vetëm shqip, se ata ishin krenarë për origjinën e tyre shqiptare dhe fisin e tyrë shqiptar.

Vërej; Me fjalën Arvanitas kuptojmë Shqiptarë para krijimit të shteteve Ballkanike. Shkrimtarët Bizantik shqiptarët e sotëm i quanin Arvanitë, shkrimtarët Latinë shqiptarët e sotëm i quanin Albanë, kurse shkrimtarët osmanë dhe arabë shqiptarët i quanin Arnaut. 
Pra arvanit, alban dhe arnaut është emërtimi i kombit të sotëm shqiptar. 
Në Fjalorin e gjuhës greke fjala arvanit shpjegohe me origjin albanian.
Janë shfrytëzuar biblioteka e Lidhja Arvanitase e Greqis dhe libri i studiuesit grek Titos Johalas Fjalori dy gjuhës greqisht-shqip i Marko Boçarit


Arben Llalla 


Pershendetje zotit Llalla se me te vertete eshte duke kryer pune te shkelqyer ne lidhje me Camet dhe Shqiptaret e Greqise.

----------

